# Greyton Beach visitor



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

*Grayton Beach visitor*

My neighbors GF niece and her dad got a surprise visit while fishing off of Grayton Beach.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Wilber!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Them dern large mouth amoeba's!!!! Almost looks like a sea cow but I'm glad it isn't:whistling::001_huh:


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Jason said:


> large mouth amoeba



That's awesome.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Are your referring to the "Grayton" Beach in South Walton county?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Yep


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

It's a hippo.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Got nostrils like my 10th grade history teacher......lol. Why I recalled that I do not know.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

johnboatjosh said:


> Are your referring to the "Grayton" Beach in South Walton county?



No, that Grayton is slang for an area in Santa Rosa Beach. 

The Grayton Beach of this thread is near Punta Gorda.

South West Florida


----------



## 29gallk (Dec 5, 2013)

Ugliest dog I have ever seen. Woof!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Now that's cool!


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Straight south of there is some GOOD fishing!


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Cool Pic


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah, Greyton is in SoFL.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Who lost a very overweight mexican hairless dog? Had to be a dog.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

We seen him or another one last Thursday at P bch pier headed east. Sounds about the right time for him to be there. Was he alone? This one was. Say 8' long. See some of them migrating down the beaches on occasion. Not a rarity. Cool animal.


----------

